# parts for sunbird neptune



## shocker (Jul 29, 2004)

I have a sunbird neptune and the previous owner broke the cupholder that's mounted in the console... anybody know a place where I can get something to fill the big hole in? Also, does anyone know any web sites for boat repair?


----------



## shocker (Jul 29, 2004)

nevermind, I found one...


----------

